# Anybody remember Sgt Rock and the Fightin' Marines?



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I grew up on these comic books. I had hundreds of them in a big chest. My Mom trashed them when I was away at college. Sgt Rock was my favorite, along with Superman:









I can remember word for word some of the pages:

"Humboldt, I'm hit!"
"Tough luck, Hansen. Now you can't read the great ones from Charlton."









Just a little trip down memory lane.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

My kid brothers read them.

Before I could read I looked at Blackhawk Comics, they started during WW2.

That was in the 40's, also looked then read Green Hornet, Shadow, Superman and others.

Had stacks of them three feet high myself. Even had the first edition of Mad Magazine along with others.

I remember one story in Mad about a thing called Dormant Gookum, what turned out to be living Jello which ate us!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Read Sgt Rock, bought them all.
But he was Army, not Marines.
Influenced my decision to become a Dog Face when I grew up.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Right. Sgt Rock was army. Sgt Fury and the howling commandos.

The haunted tank was one of my favorite comics though. The TC was a descendant of JEB Stuart, and Stuart's ghost would appear in visions.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Coastie dad said:


> Right. Sgt Rock was army. Sgt Fury and the howling commandos.
> 
> The haunted tank was one of my favorite comics though. The TC was a descendant of JEB Stuart, and Stuart's ghost would appear in visions.


I forgot about the haunted tank. That was one of my favorites.


----------

